# LEGEND OF THE SEEKER #22:Tears/Final *THE END* Season 2/2010



## Truth Seeker (May 22, 2010)

*Tears*
In order to save the world of the living, Richard finally faces his greatest enemy and Kahlan may have to kill the love of her life.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 23, 2010)

Well, the finale was much like the rest of the show, some nifty bits and generally enjoyable characters plagued with dumb plots that were full of holes.

Seriously Zed, you can teleport when you're about to be attacked by Kahlan but not when you need to cross a 15' chasm?

But hey, this time they rode horses when they were in a hurry!


----------



## Felon (May 24, 2010)

Fast Learner said:


> Well, the finale was much like the rest of the show, some nifty bits and generally enjoyable characters plagued with dumb plots that were full of holes.
> 
> Seriously Zed, you can teleport when you're about to be attacked by Kahlan but not when you need to cross a 15' chasm?
> 
> But hey, this time they rode horses when they were in a hurry!



I think Zed used an invisibility spell rather than teleportation, like he did previously when Kara turned on him.

That ending, man....talk about deus ex. Turns out love truly does conquer all....including loose plot threads.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 24, 2010)

Ah, fair enough. Seems like he's teleported before, though.


----------



## DMH (May 24, 2010)

I was expecting him to slay the Keeper in kid form after being slain and sent to the underworld. And then Cara brings him back along with the stone, which really doesn't matter because the Keeper was the one tearing the veil.


----------



## Merkuri (May 24, 2010)

Felon said:


> That ending, man....talk about deus ex. Turns out love truly does conquer all....including loose plot threads.




Gonna talk about the ending of the series and of one of the books, and gonna put it in a spoiler block, just in case.

[sblock]They took part of the ending of the first book and put it in here, which I was sorta pleased with but sorta not pleased with.

The theme of the first book seemed to be "love conquers all", including the ending where Kahlan is forced to confess Richard (I forget the specifics of that... I read it over 10 years ago) but it doesn't work because Richard is already madly in love with her and she couldn't possibly make him love her more.  

I do enjoy that they brought that part back before ending the series so that Richard and Kahlan could have a "happily ever after", but I thought the way it was done here was kinda lame, especially since they seemed to specifically say in a first season episode that this was not possible (the episode where Richard and Kahlan got possessed by the ancient confessor and the seeker she confessed).  

Plus, the way it was done in the book was a lot cooler, if I'm remembering it correctly.  Richard didn't get confessed, but he was smart enough to play the part so he could get close enough to Rahl to kill him, and once that was done he surprised Kahlan with the revelation that he hadn't been confessed after all.

But yeah, the stone getting recreated really smelled of deus ex machina.  If they had foreshadowed that somehow it would've been less cheesy, but there was absolutely no precedent for it.  The last time somebody cried the Stone of Tears into existence it was a frickin' god.

Oh, and did anybody else laugh at the image of that little kid crying out in frustration in the Keeper's voice.  I just found that hilariously awkward. Casting your big bad guy into the body of a little kid can be done well, but that really wasn't the case here.[/sblock]

This show had a lot of potential, but I was really not surprised when it was canceled.  The writing left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Felon (May 24, 2010)

Fast Learner said:


> Ah, fair enough. Seems like he's teleported before, though.



He's definitely teleported himself vast distances (well, as vast as they get in this show). I don't know if he's ever taken a passenger. Notice how they sidestep Kara's question about by having him say "maybe we won't have to..." as the mord sith show up on horseback.

Say, did anyone else find it particularly hilarious to see those priests of the light come running from out of nowhere just to be killed ignominiously? It was almost like something out of Monty Python.


----------



## Dire Bare (May 25, 2010)

I enjoyed this last episode, and the entire series!  I'll miss Legend of the Seeker!  Sure, the plots were usually pretty dumb and full of holes, but I actually think the writing was pretty good, as I didn't usually focus on the plot holes until after the episode ended each time.  The fight scenes were great, great costuming and scenery/atmosphere, great actors with chemistry!  And lots sexy women battling it out with ridiculously exposed legs and bosums!!!    I'll miss seeing Bridget Reagan and Tabrett Bethell every week!  I also think I've enjoyed Bruce Spence in everything he's done, and I think Craig Horner did an excellent generic hero and Craig Parker an excellent generic villain!

Oh well, I loved the show but didn't expect it to make it past its first season, so all-in-all I enjoyed it while it lasted!


----------



## Orius (May 25, 2010)

Cara: "Who's in charge?"
Mord'Sith: "I am."
*slap*
Cara: "Who's in charge?"
Mord'Sith: "You are."


I'm going to miss this show.


----------



## Merkuri (May 25, 2010)

Maybe if we're lucky another network will pick this up and run with it (hopefully with slightly better writers).  I won't hold my breath, though.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 26, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> Maybe if we're lucky another network will pick this up and run with it (hopefully with slightly better writers).  I won't hold my breath, though.




The show is made for syndication by an independent production company. If another network or cable channel picks it up it will most likely have the same writers.


----------



## fba827 (May 31, 2010)

a little corny, but over all i enjoyed the episode as it served as a good enough finale for the series.


----------



## Serra (Sep 23, 2010)

I guess I'm sort of late coming to this topic but I like Legend of the Seeker. As a gamer (AD&D, D&D 3.0-3.5, and NWN) we don't have much fantasy on TV as is and it beats out Merlin on SyFy. It also beats out Xena.

Overall even though for some of it's plot stuff I thought it was a bit much. The one person mentions about Zedd and the Chasm and that's a really good point about teleport.

Also, what about the almighty han stacking in the show? Stealing hans and what not? That was a bit much for believability and suspension of disbelief. They needed some Kick A$$ DMs to help them write and not do stupid stuff like that and it would have been all set.

I think some things were portrayed well even though they changed it too. For example, I think torture and the way they portrayed that and the Mord Sith was pretty good. There is a great Fan Video that I like for the Mord Sith. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pm1LoWJ0nY"]YouTube - Rev 22:20 - Mord Sith (Legend of the Seeker)[/ame]

Then of course I like this one for Richard and Kahlan cause I'm a romantic.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttQCn0yLpj4&feature=related"]YouTube - Legend of the Seeker: I'd Come For You;; [Kahlan/Richard][/ame]


----------

